# Spousal PRP - Less than 5 Years Marriage



## tech001 (Jan 17, 2014)

Good Day

I'm a holder of a PRP and have been legally married to my wife for a year but we have been together for more than 8 years now. We have a child who is 6 years and both my wife and my child are on TRVs. I'm ready to apply for my child's PRP and I wanted to find out if there is a chance that I can also apply for my wife's PRP regardless of the fact that our marriage is less than 5 years OR should I rather apply for the child and then wait for 5years.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

tech001 said:


> Good Day
> 
> I'm a holder of a PRP and have been legally married to my wife for a year but we have been together for more than 8 years now. We have a child who is 6 years and both my wife and my child are on TRVs. I'm ready to apply for my child's PRP and I wanted to find out if there is a chance that I can also apply for my wife's PRP regardless of the fact that our marriage is less than 5 years OR should I rather apply for the child and then wait for 5years.


You can apply now. The requirement is 5 continuous years living together in a relationship, not literally married.


----------



## tech001 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks terryZW for the response.

So what form of proof is required in this case. If legally married, then the marriage certificate would work as enough proof.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

tech001 said:


> Thanks terryZW for the response.
> 
> So what form of proof is required in this case. If legally married, then the marriage certificate would work as enough proof.


The list of required documents is listed pretty well on the form when you apply via VFS. You'll need to submit the marriage certificate copy, proof of shared financial responsibility and proof of cohabitation. They also have a DHA form that you and your spouse have to complete when you submit:

https://www.suedafrika.org/downloads/DHA-1712A.pdf


----------

